# Best Dendrobates for small grouping



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I am currently making a vivarium from a 75gal aquarium I got from a friend. I am just wondering what type of Dendrobates would be best to keep in a little group (5-8 frogs). I know that mixing varieties and colours is not a good idea. I am looking for one frog variety to keep.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

I think most people, as myself, would recommend Leucs. There are many others out there that would also work out good, for this setup, but Leucs are pretty easy to find, pretty bold, brightly colored, and I think everyone should have some in there collection.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

Leucs would probably be the best choice, although I have found Auratus's do very well aswell.


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

I would sat leucs or even tri colours (not sure though about them) :wink:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Some other group type frogs in the tinc group are galacs and tincs, as well as auratus and leucs. Tricolor aren't dendrobates, but do well in groups as well.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Tincs fight like cats and dogs, but phylobates terribilis are great in groups.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

What about some azureus??? I know people say that the females fight, but would I be able to do a setup of say 2 females 4 males or something?

Thanks


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

i would get even heavier on the males if possible, it really comes down to if the girls want the same guy, they lay the smack down on each other. I've seen some crazy tanks full of azureus that basically goes by the over stock rule... the tank is over stocked with azureus so even tho there are lots of girls in there, they don't have their own territories and there are so many frogs in there that the smack down gets passed around so no one really gets messed with too much.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Denver zoo has something like that with about 20 or so azureus in the viv that is probably about a 90 gal or so.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

D. galactonotus (orange morphs) are wonderful, and very active in groups. In fact, one breeder (Patrick at Saurian) seems to think they breed better in groups. The only problem with them is they are much more expensive than D. leucomelas or most of the auratus. For over-all show, personalities bordering on "intelligent," and activity, they are my very favorite of all.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

slaytonp said:


> D. galactonotus (orange morphs) are wonderful, and very active in groups. In fact, one breeder (Patrick at Saurian) seems to think they breed better in groups. The only problem with them is they are much more expensive than D. leucomelas or most of the auratus. For over-all show, personalities bordering on "intelligent," and activity, they are my very favorite of all.


i was wondering when somone would mention galacs, i have 4 in my exo terra and they GREAT. very bold and beautiful. in fact i have been told they prefer being grouped as mentioned for breeding and over all activity.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have heard that the male galacs tend to fight, is that true? and if so wouldn't to be bad to group them?

EDIT:

Also:
Oh... how much do galacs cost?


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

never heard that, in fact the breeder i get mine from says they will all get along fine, possible egg eating but you can correct that. i got mine local, which is dendroranch they are registered and sponsors for 60 each. amanda had some smaller ones about 4 months old i guess for 55, mine are about 7 months out of water now.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Most people I know keep their galacs in groups... partially because they are just kick butt frogs in groups and a great show, and they usually breed just fine... and its a pain in the butt to sex them out so a lot of times its just easier to let them breed in the group, lol. I do know one breeder who prefers keeping his in pairs... but he's pretty good at sexing them out and getting it right. Quinqs and castis (galac's closest relatives) have the same group frog mentality.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Is there a galac morph guide anywhere so I could see what they all look like?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Not an accurate one really. One is in the works for the US hobby frogs in the galac care sheet being worked on currently. The definitions for the morphs have already been written, but accurate photos of the morphs are still being collected. Unfortunately this is a pain as these frogs are not currently on the "Most Popular PDF" list and only a few morphs are being bred with regularity (and in at least one case those animals aren't labled as accurately as they could be... the Saurian "Orange" galacs are the 95% yellow orange, not the 75% orange that many people think they are).


----------



## WarrenM (May 8, 2006)

I started out with 8 Leuks in a group and thought they were great frogs. They were bold and used the entire tank, climbing everywhere. They would even come to the front of the tank when I walked by, I guess hoping for a handout of fruit flies.

Then I got a group of 6 Galacs and they are even more active and bold then my leuks. One of my orange galacs has discovered that he can sit on a rock in the middle of the pond and suck up fruitflies as they fall into the pond and float by. :shock: 

I would highly recommended either one of these. You'll never be bored with them. :wink:


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is a pic of the tank... not totally finished, but will give and idea to what type of setup I will have. There are 15 pots built into the background for plants! 4 coco huts built in, 5 caves from which mist comes out, 4 mistking nozzles to water, a hidden pipe to provide waterfall and some trickles, and a pond to play in.










What do you think will like it in this 75gal?

Remember broms and other plants are gonna go all over.

Top 3" of tank you can't see due to the hood and light housing.


----------



## WarrenM (May 8, 2006)

Either Leucs or Galacs would be in heaven in that tank. Awsome set up! Can't wait to see it with plants. I would think you could easily put 6-8 frogs in there without any probelm.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Actually, I think any large Dendrobatid would be happy in that tank... not just galacs and leucs. Tincs (if you get the ratio right), auratus, various epipedobates like the trivittatus and bassleri, the larger phyllobates like terribilis, bicolor, auroteania... its just a good looking set up for Dendrobatids, tho primarily more terrestrial would do better in the tank, and take advantage of the set up the most.

I can imagine it with a great leaf litter floor, and moss taking advantage of all the logs and back wall... lots of great room for epiphytes and creepers...


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks... I'm happy to hear that it looks like a pleasant place for future frogs. My goal was to make something that was esthetically pleasing, but would still let the frogs feel at home and comfy.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Most auratus do well in groups...they say leucs do as well.

Have you considered any phyllobates? I think most of those are candidates...


----------



## alanwolf (Oct 15, 2006)

Lets say you do go with the Leucs. Would you purchase all from same breeder or several breeders? Can you introduce the frogs at different times or all at the same time?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

To me it doesn't really matter since every frog I'm going to get is going into quarantine for 30 days (or longer if its sick). :wink:

I would like different lines though. Genetic diversity all the way.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

*how much do the leucs cost?*

How much do luecs cost at a reptile show?


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Depends on their size... anywhere from 20 to 75 in my experience. You should be able to find well started froglets for about 40 bucks from a breeder (not necessarily at all reptile shows, but very possible).


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

*thanks*

sh*t, theres a reptile show on sunday and i don't have any cash! But thanks, i'll get one after christmas, i'll also get a 29 gallon.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

*another question*

is it ok to put leucs and auratus frogs together in a 29 gallon?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Mixing is generally frowned upon in the hobby. Not only due to worry of interbreeding, but many times just the added stress of having another species in such a confined space causes one, or both, of the species to suffer. I could see the more outgoing leucs getting most of the food, leaving the auratus to go hungry. Either way, a 29g would be way too small to even consider mixing. 3-4 leucs would be really happy in there, though


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

*thanks*

will do then, i have one question, is breeding dart frogs hard, or damanding? because if i have a 4 or 5 leucs in there, u know there gonna be gettin it on.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If you put 4 leucs in there, chances are, theyll be breeding within a year or so. Im still waiting for mine to 'get it on', but all my research points to it being really easy.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

*cool*

is there anything specail i need to do to the tank when they are ready?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It depends on if you are going to allow the parents to raise the tads, or you're gonna play mommy. If you decide on the latter, put a petri dish under a coco hut, and check it whenever you feed/mist the frogs. When you see eggs, wait a day or two (to make sure the male fertilizes them), then pull the petri dish out, add a little water, and remove the tads to a rearing container when they hatch out. I dont really wanna hijack this thread, so pm me if you have any more questions.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

*let them do*

i think i would let the parent frogs raise them, they would be better at it.


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> If you put 4 leucs in there, chances are, theyll be breeding within a year or so. Im still waiting for mine to 'get it on', but all my research points to it being really easy.


It can be really easy, but they can be reluctant.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

*hmm*

well, thanks, i'm goin to the reptile show in taylor michigan in january, maybe if i have gotten all the stuff for my chameleon by then i'll get another dart frog. but right now i can't afford to


----------

